# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Wireless Mesh πιστοποίηση για την Byte.

## klarabel

Η Byte είναι η πρώτη ελληνική εταιρεία που έλαβε πιστοποίηση από την αμερικανική Cisco για την υλοποίηση λύσεων που βασίζονται στη νέα ασύρματη τεχνολογία Outdoor Wireless Mesh (OWM). Η εν λόγω τεχνολογία προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα για τη δημιουργία ασύρματων δικτύων, υποστηρίζοντας όλα τα γνωστά πρότυπα για τέτοιου είδους δίκτυα. Σύμφωνα με την Byte, τα δίκτυα wireless mesh μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν σε δήμους, λιμάνια, αεροδρόμια, μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, αποθηκευτικούς σταθμούς, χώρους φορτο-εκφόρτωσης και γενικότερα όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη ασύρματης κάλυψης, παρακάμπτοντας την ανάγκη καλωδιώσεων. Παράλληλα, η τεχνολογία OWM χρησιμοποιείται σε κτίρια όπου η αποφεύγεται η εγκατάσταση καλωδιώσεων για αισθητικούς λόγους, όπως εμπορικά κέντρα, κτίρια μοντέρνας ή κλασικής αρχιτεκτονικής, αλλά ακόμα και σε εργοτάξια, δεδομένης της τεράστιας ευελιξίας που χαρακτηρίζει την εγκατάσταση και υλοποίηση.

----------


## patsogr

Γιατί να ενδιαφέρει μια ασύρματη κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών ότι μια εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh; Αντί να μας κάνεις διαφήμιση της εταιρίας, καλύτερα να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό που πήρε και πως το πήρε.

----------


## mojiro

> Γιατί να ενδιαφέρει μια ασύρματη κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών ότι μια εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh; Αντί να μας κάνεις διαφήμιση της εταιρίας, καλύτερα να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό που πήρε και πως το πήρε.


Μας ενδιαφέρει να είμαστε ενήμεροι με το τι παίζει γύρω μας, αντί να φοράμε παρωπίδες.

----------


## klarabel

Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε το παραπάνω αποτελεί μέρος απο news mail που λαμβάνω. Το παραθέτω αυτούσιο όπως το έλαβα, ενημερωτικά και μόνο. 



> Γιατί να ενδιαφέρει μια ασύρματη κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών ότι μια εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh;


Εάν δεν ενδιαφέρει μια wireless κοινότητα το τι συμβαίνει σε wireless θέματα γύρω μας, τότε πές μου εσύ ποιόν ενδιαφέρει ?
Θεωρείς ήσσονος σημασίας μια πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh δίκτυα ? Μήπως έχεις εσύ κάποιου είδους πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh στο μυαλό σου ? 
Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό (κεραιοσυστήματα, hardware , "know how"), έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι ? Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο σε μια ασύρματη κοινότητα όπως η δική μας ? Ναί ή όχι και γιατί. Μας ενδιαφέρει και είναι ευπρόσδεκτη οποιαδήποτε άποψη.
Εγώ θα περίμενα να αναφέρεις εάν γνωρίζεις προυποθέσεις ή περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το θέμα. Τόσο απλά.




> Αντί να μας κάνεις διαφήμιση της εταιρίας, καλύτερα να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό που πήρε και πως το πήρε.


Να σου πώ την αλήθεια, προσωπικά εάν υπαινίσσεσαι ότι αυτό αποτελεί διαφήμιση εταιρείας και ότι γράφτηκε σκόπιμα τότε μάλλον δεν με γνωρίζεις καλά.
Ωστόσο δεν σου κρύβω την απορία μου, γιατί με το 2ο σου πόστ στην κοινότητά του AWMN μας ξέρεις τόσο καλά ώστε διακρίνεις ξεκάθαρα τι μας ενδιαφέρει και τί όχι, δεν ψάχνεις για λίνκ (φαντάζομαι είναι όλα κομπλέ), ζητάς εξηγήσεις και μιλάς για διαφήμιση ?
Επειδή σε βλέπω κάπως "ανήσυχο" μήπως τώρα μπορείς να μας πείς και ποιός κόμβος είσαι ;

Υ.Γ Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς πήρε η ανωτέρω εταιρεία ούτε πώς. Εάν έχω νεώτερα θα ενημερώσω. 
Ελπίζω το Νο2 να μην είναι το τελευταίο σου πόστ, καλώς ήλθες στην κοινότητα του AWMN.

----------


## papashark

> Γιατί να ενδιαφέρει μια ασύρματη κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών ότι μια εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh; Αντί να μας κάνεις διαφήμιση της εταιρίας, καλύτερα να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό που πήρε και πως το πήρε.


χμμμμ

Μήπως να βαρέσουμε troll-alert ?

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από patsogr
> 
> Γιατί να ενδιαφέρει μια ασύρματη κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών ότι μια εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh; Αντί να μας κάνεις διαφήμιση της εταιρίας, καλύτερα να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό που πήρε και πως το πήρε.
> 
> 
> χμμμμ
> 
> Μήπως να βαρέσουμε troll-alert ?


Μπορεις και εσυ για αντισταθμισμα να γραψεις για την Space,τι ωραια που φτιαχνει wireless στο Συνταγμα για τον λαο της Αθηνας του Πειραια κλπ κλπ. δε βαριεσαι ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε....

----------


## patsogr

klarabel, νομίζω ο commando απάντησε για μένα. αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα. Τώρα αν ήταν απλά ένα cut-n-paste, συγχωρεμένος είσαι.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από patsogr
> 
> ...


Βλέπω η κακία ξεχειλίζει σήμερα !

Commando, ακόμα δεν σου έμαθαν το "don't feed the trolls" ?

----------


## commando

τι εγω για να ειμαι αμεροληπτος βρε  ::  ,δεν ταιζω κανενα τρολλ διαρκως πειναω μονος μου..

----------


## papashark

> τι εγω για να ειμαι αμεροληπτος βρε  ,δεν ταιζω κανενα τρολλ διαρκως πειναω μονος μου..


Τι αμερόληπτος είσαι ?

Πέταξες ένα καραάσχετο με μοναδικό σκοπό να πεις την κακία σου. (ή την βλακεία σου, διάλεξε και πάρε, αν το έκανες από πρόθεση είναι κακία, αν δεν το κατάλαβες καν, τότε έχεις το ακαταλόγιστο και είναι απλά η βλακεία σου).

----------


## arnold

> Θεωρείς ήσσονος σημασίας μια πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh δίκτυα ? Μήπως έχεις εσύ κάποιου είδους πιστοποίηση σε wireless mesh στο μυαλό σου ? Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό (κεραιοσυστήματα, hardware , "know how"), έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι ? Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο σε μια ασύρματη κοινότητα όπως η δική μας ? Ναί ή όχι και γιατί. Μας ενδιαφέρει και είναι ευπρόσδεκτη οποιαδήποτε άποψη.


Δηλαδή θες να μας πεις ότι αν αρχίσουμε μια σοβαρή συζήτηση για το mesh, οι χαφίεδες εδώ μέσα (που θέλουν να κάθεστε στα αυγά σας και να σας ελέγχουν, μέσα από το bgp, τα μικροτικια, τις σταθερές κεραίες-λινκς και τις φωτογραφίες των σπιτιών σας) δεν θα την σταματήσουν ε?

Εδώ λοιπόν , τώρα που είσαι και ΔΣ, να σε δούμε, έχεις τα @@ να αφήσεις μια σοβαρή τεχνική συζήτηση για το mesh, να εξελιχθεί; Έχεις τα @@ να το κάνεις αυτό, χωρίς να μαζευτούν οι γνωστοί προβοκάτορες χαφιέδες να την δυναμητίσουν; Έχεις τα @@ να ανοίξεις το wiki, να δωθούν οδηγίες για mesh;

Δεν το νομίζω, φτωχέ μου klarabel....
 ::

----------


## socrates

Άλλος ένας παλιός χρήστης-troll που κρύβεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία του. over and out

----------


## arnold

> Άλλος ένας παλιός χρήστης-troll που κρύβεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία του. over and out


καλόστηνα την πέρδικα. θέλουμε Mesh, αλλά το θέλουμε από επωνύμους!
Επώνυμο mesh! Σαν το κλειδωμένο wiki, ένα πράγμα.
 ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ARNOLD fain main klain ενα πραμα

----------


## arnold

> ARNOLD fain main klain ενα πραμα


καλώστηνα και την άλλη πέρδικα.
βλέπω ξεκίνησε η σοβαρή συζήτηση για το mesh.
Έλα να μαζεύνται σιγά σιγά οι πέρδικες, να τις γνωρίσουμε ποιές είναι.
δεν είναι πανω από δεκαπέντε.
 ::

----------


## JB172

Με το καλημέρα μπήκες στο τρυπάκι των προσωπικών αντεγκλήσεων.
Πολλούς λογαριασμούς φτιάχνεις arnold, patsogr, κλπ.
Όπως ήρθες, έφυγες κιόλας.
Bye-bye.

----------


## racer

I think we should reconsider the registration process in this forum.

----------


## JollyRoger

> I think we should reconsider the registration process in this forum.


nop, we should just provide an authentication mechanism, along with an "authorized" section of the forum, so that we can practically move all conversations except for "help requests by new members", there, an be done with this...

BUT forum administration keeps thinking otherwise...

any form of awmn member authentication, is intentionally forbidden, despite the fact that it has been requested and voted for by the majority of the members of this forum...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Klarabel κι εγώ ως διαφήμιση το βλέπω και πραγματικά χτυπάει άσχημα. Προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρει εδωπέρα αν η χ ή η ψ εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε οτιδήποτε, ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν μας λες καν τι σόι πιστοποίηση είναι αυτή. Έχε υπ' όψην ότι το 802.11s (το επίσημο πρότυπο για το wireless mesh) είναι ακόμα draft και δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, άρα δεν βλέπω τι σόι πιστοποίηση μπορεί να υπάρχει, εδώ κολοσσοί στον χώρο που υλοποιούν ακόμα και hw λύσεις δεν έχουν τέτοιου είδους "πιστοποίηση" (και το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι αφού στο Linux είμαστε οι πρώτοι που υλοποιήσαμε το draft και ξέρω ποιοι ασχολούνται και εργάζονται πάνω σε αυτό -και μιλάω για εταιρίες που βγάζουν κάρτες πχ. όπως η Intel και η Atheros, όπως και για τα παιδιά που έγραψαν το πρώτο firmware για τις κάρτες της Marvell στο OLPC που υποστήριζε το draft-).

Το αν η Cisco δίνει ένα χαρτί σε κάποιους δε σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι έγκυρο και ότι διασφαλίζει το σωστό στήσιμο και τη διαλειτουργικότητα μεταξύ διαφορετικών υλοποιήσεων. Αν η Cisco έχει απ' την άλλη μια δικιά της proprietary υλοποίηση και πιστοποιεί τους πελάτες της επίσης δεν μας αφορά καθότι εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε ανοιχτά πρότυπα και όχι την @@ριά της όποιας cisco (η οποία υπόψη κάνει συνεχώς block voting στην IEEE και έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα σε όλους, αφού πολύ σοβαρές προτάσεις περνάν απαρατήρητες). Κάθε μέχρι τώρα γνωστή proprietary τεχνολογία mesh έχει σοβαρά προβλήμματα, εδώ το 802.11s που θα είναι και το επίσημο πρότυπο έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα scalability, robustness, δεν είναι συμβατό με το 802.11e (έχει δικιές του τεχνικές channel access που δεν συνάδουν με το WME), δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο (επιτρέπει πχ. beacon sync αλλά είναι προεραιτικό και γενικώς χάνει), το προτόκολο δρομολόγησής του θέλει ακόμα αρκετή δουλειά (για αρκετό καιρό δεν είχαν διαλέξει τι θα υλοποιούν by default -τελικά το RAOLSR έφυγε και έμειναν με το hybrid-) κλπ.

Άρα συμπεραίνω ότι ή η Cisco δουλεύει τον κόσμο δίνοντας δήθεν πιστοποιήσεις για το 802.11s (γιατί στο μήνυμα σου λες "υποστηρίζοντας όλα τα γνωστά πρότυπα για τέτοιου είδους δίκτυα") ή έχει μια δικιά της υλοποίηση που δεν ακολουθεί κανένα ανοιχτό πρότυπο (και άρα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου) και η Byte κάνει διαφήμιση για το πόσο καλό puppet της Cisco είναι και πόσο καλά υποστηρίζει άλλη μια proprietary λύση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν βλέπω γιατί να ενδιαφέρει το awmn μια τέτοια είδηση και μάλιστα με στόμφο του στυλ "η πρώτη Ελληνική εταιρία" κλπ. Άσε που το "Σύμφωνα με την Byte, τα δίκτυα wireless mesh μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν σε δήμους, λιμάνια, αεροδρόμια, μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, αποθηκευτικούς σταθμούς, χώρους φορτο-εκφόρτωσης και γενικότερα όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη ασύρματης κάλυψης, παρακάμπτοντας την ανάγκη καλωδιώσεων. Παράλληλα, η τεχνολογία OWM χρησιμοποιείται σε κτίρια όπου η αποφεύγεται η εγκατάσταση καλωδιώσεων για αισθητικούς λόγους, όπως εμπορικά κέντρα, κτίρια μοντέρνας ή κλασικής αρχιτεκτονικής, αλλά ακόμα και σε εργοτάξια, δεδομένης της τεράστιας ευελιξίας που χαρακτηρίζει την εγκατάσταση και υλοποίηση." δίχνει απλά πόσο πολύ αγνοούν τα προβλήματα και τα προτερίματα των mesh networks, τα παραπάνω γίνονται και με απλα Hot spots, το mesh είναι για άλλη δουλειά.

Κλείνω λέγοντας πως αν θέλει η Byte και η όποια Byte να πουλήσει μούρη, ας το κάνει σε ένα άλλο forum, στο RAM κλπ. Εδώ δεν τρώμε (όλοι) κουτόχορτο...

----------


## Vigor

Υπόψιν, υπάρχει και η πιστοποίηση WCET της IEEE.
http://www.ieee-wcet.org

----------


## commando

στο Ram?οχι ρε συ ντροπη καλυτερα στο Chip...α ρε αθανατο PIXEL που εισαι να τους βαλεις τα γυαλια.

----------


## yorgos

> .......



+++++ Πολύ ωραία το έθεσες Νικόλα και μάθαμε και καινούργια πράγματα. Thanks man!

----------


## klarabel

Κατ' αρχήν να πώ ότι από τώρα και στο εξής δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω ούτε και να ξανασχοληθώ με τα διάφορα troll που "πετάγονται" κατά καιρούς και γράφουν τις όποιες @@ τους εδώ μέσα.
Θεωρώ όμως υποχρέωσή μου να απαντώ και να τοποθετούμαι σε "επώνυμες" απόψεις στο βαθμό φυσικά που με αφορά. Επώνυμοι για μένα είναι τουλάχιστον για εδώ μέσα αρχικά όλοι οι κομβούχοι και πελάτες της ασύρματης κοινότητας.





> Klarabel κι εγώ ως διαφήμιση το βλέπω και πραγματικά χτυπάει άσχημα. Προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρει εδωπέρα αν η χ ή η ψ εταιρία πήρε πιστοποίηση σε οτιδήποτε, ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν μας λες καν τι σόι πιστοποίηση είναι αυτή. Έχε υπ' όψην ότι το 802.11s (το επίσημο πρότυπο για το wireless mesh) είναι ακόμα draft και δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, άρα δεν βλέπω τι σόι πιστοποίηση μπορεί να υπάρχει, εδώ κολοσσοί στον χώρο που υλοποιούν ακόμα και hw λύσεις δεν έχουν τέτοιου είδους "πιστοποίηση" (και το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι αφού στο Linux είμαστε οι πρώτοι που υλοποιήσαμε το draft και ξέρω ποιοι ασχολούνται και εργάζονται πάνω σε αυτό -και μιλάω για εταιρίες που βγάζουν κάρτες πχ. όπως η Intel και η Atheros, όπως και για τα παιδιά που έγραψαν το πρώτο firmware για τις κάρτες της Marvell στο OLPC που υποστήριζε το draft-).


Αγαπητέ φίλε και συναμδίτη , ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβασή σου και μάλιστα βλέπω πως ήταν παράλειψή μου να αναφέρω την πηγή της δημοσίευσης ( θα την δείς παρακάτω). 
Ας το δούμε λίγο ανάποδα. Το βλέπεις σαν διαφήμιση για ποιούς ? Για το awmn ή όλη την ασύρματη κοινότητα ? Δηλαδή τι υπονοείς ότι προτρέπω την χρήση Cisco hardware για εμάς ή για ποιούς γαι τους Δήμους για τα λιμάνια κλπ προκειμένου να πάρουν πιστοποίηση ; Σκέψου τώρα και πές εάν κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να το θεωρήσει κανείς σοβαρό και να ασχοληθεί μαζί του. Προσωπικά σε θεωρώ αρκετά σοβαρό άτομο και η παρουσία σου τιμά την κοινότητα.
Προσωπικά όλα τα δρώμενα στο χώρο μας σε wireless επίπεδο μας ενδιαφέρουν. Δηλαδή δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει λόγος για κάτι τέτοιο στην ασύρματη κοινότητά μας ? Καταλαβαίνω ότι ζούμε σε μια εποχή διαφθοράς και δυσπιστίας αλλά μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. 




> Το αν η Cisco δίνει ένα χαρτί σε κάποιους δε σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι έγκυρο και ότι διασφαλίζει το σωστό στήσιμο και τη διαλειτουργικότητα μεταξύ διαφορετικών υλοποιήσεων. Αν η Cisco έχει απ' την άλλη μια δικιά της proprietary υλοποίηση και πιστοποιεί τους πελάτες της επίσης δεν μας αφορά καθότι εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε ανοιχτά πρότυπα και όχι την @@ριά της όποιας cisco (η οποία υπόψη κάνει συνεχώς block voting στην IEEE και έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα σε όλους, αφού πολύ σοβαρές προτάσεις περνάν απαρατήρητες). Κάθε μέχρι τώρα γνωστή proprietary τεχνολογία mesh έχει σοβαρά προβλήμματα, εδώ το 802.11s που θα είναι και το επίσημο πρότυπο έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα scalability, robustness, δεν είναι συμβατό με το 802.11e (έχει δικιές του τεχνικές channel access που δεν συνάδουν με το WME), δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο (επιτρέπει πχ. beacon sync αλλά είναι προεραιτικό και γενικώς χάνει), το προτόκολο δρομολόγησής του θέλει ακόμα αρκετή δουλειά (για αρκετό καιρό δεν είχαν διαλέξει τι θα υλοποιούν by default -τελικά το RAOLSR έφυγε και έμειναν με το hybrid-) κλπ.
> 
> Άρα συμπεραίνω ότι ή η Cisco δουλεύει τον κόσμο δίνοντας δήθεν πιστοποιήσεις για το 802.11s (γιατί στο μήνυμα σου *λες* "υποστηρίζοντας όλα τα γνωστά πρότυπα για τέτοιου είδους δίκτυα") ή έχει μια δικιά της υλοποίηση που δεν ακολουθεί κανένα ανοιχτό πρότυπο (και άρα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου) και η Byte κάνει διαφήμιση για το πόσο καλό puppet της Cisco είναι και πόσο καλά υποστηρίζει άλλη μια proprietary λύση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν βλέπω γιατί να ενδιαφέρει το awmn μια τέτοια είδηση και μάλιστα με στόμφο του στυλ "η πρώτη Ελληνική εταιρία" κλπ. Άσε που το "Σύμφωνα με την Byte, τα δίκτυα wireless mesh μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν σε δήμους, λιμάνια, αεροδρόμια, μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, αποθηκευτικούς σταθμούς, χώρους φορτο-εκφόρτωσης και γενικότερα όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη ασύρματης κάλυψης, παρακάμπτοντας την ανάγκη καλωδιώσεων. Παράλληλα, η τεχνολογία OWM χρησιμοποιείται σε κτίρια όπου η αποφεύγεται η εγκατάσταση καλωδιώσεων για αισθητικούς λόγους, όπως εμπορικά κέντρα, κτίρια μοντέρνας ή κλασικής αρχιτεκτονικής, αλλά ακόμα και σε εργοτάξια, δεδομένης της τεράστιας ευελιξίας που χαρακτηρίζει την εγκατάσταση και υλοποίηση." δίχνει απλά πόσο πολύ αγνοούν τα προβλήματα και τα προτερίματα των mesh networks, τα παραπάνω γίνονται και με απλα Hot spots, το mesh είναι για άλλη δουλειά.


Εδώ απαντάς επί της ουσίας και συμφωνώ μαζί σου , ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται για υλοποίηση mesh, πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν ακόμα και το roofnet ώς project από το Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory του Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) βρίσκεται σε ανάπτυξη. Ετσι για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην σωστή τους διάσταση καλό είναι να τοποθετούμαστε. (Bold) Δεν το λέω εγώ δεν είναι προσωπική μου άποψη.




> Κλείνω λέγοντας πως αν θέλει η Byte και η όποια Byte να πουλήσει μούρη, ας το κάνει σε ένα άλλο forum, στο RAM κλπ. Εδώ δεν τρώμε (όλοι) κουτόχορτο...


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν εκπροσωπώ την byte εδώ μέσα και ότι σε καμία περίπτωση εάν κάποιο μέλος εδώ μέσα γραψει κάτι που περιέχει όνομα εταιρείας στην δημοσίευσή του θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποτελεί διαφήμιση και προέκταση των συμφερόντων της. 
Απελθέτω εμού το ποτήριον τούτο ...!! 
Ειλικρινά πάντως ευχαριστώ και θεωρώ θετικότατη την παρέμβασή σου Mick Flemm. Και το link ..http://www.weeklytelecom.gr/?action=...disp_issue=256

----------


## Mick Flemm

O.K. συγνώμη λοιπόν γιατί παρεξήγησα, δεν είδα να αναφέρεις κάποιο link στο post σου και υπέθεσα ότι εσύ το έγραψες εξ' αρχής. Αν το διαβάσεις αυτούσιο έχοντας αυτό στο μυαλό σου θα διαπιστώσεις κι εσύ ότι πολύ εύκολα κάποιος βγάζει το συμπέρασμα ότι εκπροσωπείς εμμέσως αυτή την εταιρία, αυτό σε συνδυασμό με την κατάσταση όσον αφορά το mesh networking και τις proprieatry λύσεις είχε ως αποτέλεσμα το παραπάνω post μου. Χαίρομαι που ξεκαθάρισε το πράγμα και χαίρομαι που δεν εκπροσωπείς καμία εταιρία και ενδιαφέρεσαι για την καλύτερη ενημέρωση στο forum, η μόνη μου ένσταση είναι ότι καλό είναι να ελέγχουμε αυτά που αναδημοσιεύουμε για την εγκυρότητά τους και για να συμβάλω λίγο παραπάνω σε αυτό επισυνάπτω μια (αρκετά πρόχειρη) παρουσίαση που είχα κάνει πριν κάποιο καιρό για το 802.11s όπου έχω μαζέψει κάποια bullets για να πάρετε μια εικόνα (τα links που έχω μέσα είναι αρκετά αναλυτικότερα). Για να ξέρουμε λίγο καλύτερα γιατί μιλάμε, ευχαρίστως να το συμπληρώσω αν θέλετε...

----------

